# Popcorn trailer tires



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Any advice on this would be appreciated. 

I am currently running GY Marathon ST205-75R14-4 ply load range C tires on a single axle Ramlin trailer. Haven’t been able to make a trip without losing a tire! I don’t usually trailer long distances, but when I do, the results haven’t been good. The rating on the tire is 50# max cold. Started off with 50# cold and blew a tire running approximately 70 MPH in traffic on 95. not good. When I checked the pressure on the other tire it was like 60+#. I understand that pressure increases with heat, but it seems like a fine line here. Before departure today, I checked the tires and set them 4-5 psi below max cold pressure (45#) and at about 68 MPH in 87degree ambient temp, I blew another. This was really not good because it was in heavy traffic around Miami. Definitely a white knuckled experience!

So my question is, what pressure should I be running these tires at? Cold and hot? Perhaps a heavier load range tire is in order? Do they make a load range E? Should I switch brands? Or is tire failure to be expected on Florida freeways? Could I have possibly run over something sharp on the freeway? Just bad luck? Who knows? Anyone else experiencing this problem? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Try load range e. Run on all my trailers. Roads in nc in serious decline. Street radials. I also have mine balanced. When i m towing any distance, i m basically a mobile trailer repair service. “ have tools ,wiil travel inc.”. If it can break , it will. Spare hubs, spare tires ,spare seals ,spare lug nuts, extra grease ,12v air supply Anything bad that has happened to my boat , it was on the trailer. I had to leave it under a street lite , years ago ,on a service road overnite 1/2 way to destination ,waiting on parts. Never again. Good luck


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’ve never had a tire issue. Is your tire wear normal? Outside of one tire and inside of the other wearing? Could axle be crooked, not parallel to direction of travel and scrubbing them badly? Generating a lot of heat. I don’t have an answer. But something must be in play here. I run whatever Wally World is selling.


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Had the same tires on my Ramlin, I had one come apart on the way out of Flamingo. There is a whole thread on these tires, it seems to be hit and miss with quality. Switched to Maxxis M8008, couple bucks more but seem to be a better quality tire. If you put Goodyear Marathon in the search you will get plenty of info.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Fish the chop said:


> Any advice on this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am currently running GY Marathon ST205-75R14-4 ply load range C tires on a single axle Ramlin trailer. Haven’t been able to make a trip without losing a tire! I don’t usually trailer long distances, but when I do, the results haven’t been good. The rating on the tire is 50# max cold. Started off with 50# cold and blew a tire running approximately 70 MPH in traffic on 95. not good. When I checked the pressure on the other tire it was like 60+#. I understand that pressure increases with heat, but it seems like a fine line here. Before departure today, I checked the tires and set them 4-5 psi below max cold pressure (45#) and at about 68 MPH in 87degree ambient temp, I blew another. This was really not good because it was in heavy traffic around Miami. Definitely a white knuckled experience!
> 
> So my question is, what pressure should I be running these tires at? Cold and hot? Perhaps a heavier load range tire is in order? Do they make a load range E? Should I switch brands? Or is tire failure to be expected on Florida freeways? Could I have possibly run over something sharp on the freeway? Just bad luck? Who knows? Anyone else experiencing this problem? Thanks for the advice.


I have a Ramlin and I agree with always balancing your boat tires for minimizing vibration and tire longevity. I had very good success with my Goodyear tires with multiple trips to the keys.They are good for 3yrs and then change them. I switched over to Maxxis for peace if mind. Never skimp on quality or take a short cut with trailer care. A blow out & tire change on 75 /95 will scare the heck out of you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You couldn’t give me any Marathons... they’re that bad.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You couldn’t give me any Marathons... they’re that bad.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I switched to Goodyear Endurance tires a couple of years ago. I've had zero problems since. Also, I check my tires and hubs with an infrared thermometer ever time I stop. It only takes a minute.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I switched to Goodyear Endurance tires a couple of years ago. I've had zero problems since. Also, I check my tires and hubs with an infrared thermometer ever time I stop. It only takes a minute.


When you check them is there a temp you are trying to stay under? Just curious, seems like an easy way to check for issues.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Goodyear Marathon is the problem. Won't ever use again.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just do a search for "goodyear marathons" and you'll get an earful... This topic comes up every year or so when another poor soul gets a trailer equipped with Marathons.... then thinks it's something he (or she) is doing wrong...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

el9surf said:


> When you check them is there a temp you are trying to stay under? Just curious, seems like an easy way to check for issues.


No, I'm basically looking for differences and changes. I look to see if they (hubs/ tires) are close to the same temperature or if there has been a significant change since I last checked them. For example, if a tire starts getting hotter it may be losing air. When I start out on a long trip, I'll stop after about 10 miles and check and then about 20 miles further. If everything looks good I just check at every stop(gas,food,restroom) after that.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The newer marathons definitely aren’t as goodes they used to be. I switched out to Carlisle and they worked well. I just got a new ramlin and they’re using rainier tires now. I’ve had them only about 4 months. No issues so far.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Just blew out a Marathon on the way to Flamingo a week ago. Switched to Carlisle HD, Pep Boys was actually cheaper than anywhere else. $69 a tire and got them to throw in mounting. They said they don’t balance trailer tires so I’ll swing by my local firestone when I get a chance to get them balanced. I’ve heard nothing but good things about the Carlisle and Maxxis tires.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Fish the chop said:


> Any advice on this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am currently running GY Marathon ST205-75R14-4 ply load range C tires on a single axle Ramlin trailer. Haven’t been able to make a trip without losing a tire! I don’t usually trailer long distances, but when I do, the results haven’t been good. The rating on the tire is 50# max cold. Started off with 50# cold and blew a tire running approximately 70 MPH in traffic on 95. not good. When I checked the pressure on the other tire it was like 60+#. I understand that pressure increases with heat, but it seems like a fine line here. Before departure today, I checked the tires and set them 4-5 psi below max cold pressure (45#) and at about 68 MPH in 87degree ambient temp, I blew another. This was really not good because it was in heavy traffic around Miami. Definitely a white knuckled experience!
> 
> So my question is, what pressure should I be running these tires at? Cold and hot? Perhaps a heavier load range tire is in order? Do they make a load range E? Should I switch brands? Or is tire failure to be expected on Florida freeways? Could I have possibly run over something sharp on the freeway? Just bad luck? Who knows? Anyone else experiencing this problem? Thanks for the advice.


OE Marathons? What year is the Ramlin? Good that you have fourteen inch wheels so now you can replace with quality radial automotive tires(Michelin,Pirelli, Goodyear) with 120 mph speed rating. Also if a wheel spins fast and you want components to last, have it balanced.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I only use 15's, you can use regular car tires and not worry.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Goodyear *Marathon* Special Trailer *tires*, with the “ST” size designation, are *speed rated* at 65 MPH (105 km/h) under *normal* inflation and *load* conditions. If you're running 70 or more and inflation pressure is above max, you're running those tires way out of spec. You don't mention your load.

This is not to say that Marathons are great trailer tires, but if you run anything over the redline, you can expect trouble.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and just go buy some good car radials with the side wall rating that will support the weight of your rig. A good brand like Michelin, Firestone, Goodyear.... etc. They will be about the same cost as a good trailer tire but last 3-4 times as long. You'll never look back!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I have an infrared thermometer that I carry with me and check temps when I trailer very far. I'll shoot tires, across the tread to see if there are any hot spots. I'll shoot hubs to check bearing temps, and anywhere else that heat may be an issue. I'm running Carlisle and never had an issue, but I still check at about 5 miles, 15 miles, 30 miles, 75 miles. If all looks good after 75 or so, I'll check every 60 miles or so.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Try load range e. Run on all my trailers. Roads in nc in serious decline. Street radials. I also have mine balanced. When i m towing any distance, i m basically a mobile trailer repair service. “ have tools ,wiil travel inc.”. If it can break , it will. Spare hubs, spare tires ,spare seals ,spare lug nuts, extra grease ,12v air supply Anything bad that has happened to my boat , it was on the trailer. I had to leave it under a street lite , years ago ,on a service road overnite 1/2 way to destination ,waiting on parts. Never again. Good luck


Thanks Rob, first thing I'll be doing is going to load range E. This is getting to be a pain in the arse..even if there is a little trailer axle misalignment, these tires are steel reinforced with a heavy tread. Doesn't seem like it should be happening!?


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> I’ve never had a tire issue. Is your tire wear normal? Outside of one tire and inside of the other wearing? Could axle be crooked, not parallel to direction of travel and scrubbing them badly? Generating a lot of heat. I don’t have an answer. But something must be in play here. I run whatever Wally World is selling.


There is a sight possibility that there is some misalignment; although I'm not seeing any abnormal wear on treads!? Wally World saved my arse when I had my first blowout!


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Ron_D said:


> Had the same tires on my Ramlin, I had one come apart on the way out of Flamingo. There is a whole thread on these tires, it seems to be hit and miss with quality. Switched to Maxxis M8008, couple bucks more but seem to be a better quality tire. If you put Goodyear Marathon in the search you will get plenty of info.


Appreciate this info. Thank you.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> You couldn’t give me any Marathons... they’re that bad.


This is how I feel...wouldn't run GY on my truck, why would I run them on the trailer?


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Marsh Pirate said:


> No, I'm basically looking for differences and changes. I look to see if they (hubs/ tires) are close to the same temperature or if there has been a significant change since I last checked them. For example, if a tire starts getting hotter it may be losing air. When I start out on a long trip, I'll stop after about 10 miles and check and then about 20 miles further. If everything looks good I just check at every stop(gas,food,restroom) after that.


This is good practice. An IR thermometer will tell you alot!


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Goodyear *Marathon* Special Trailer *tires*, with the “ST” size designation, are *speed rated* at 65 MPH (105 km/h) under *normal* inflation and *load* conditions. If you're running 70 or more and inflation pressure is above max, you're running those tires way out of spec. You don't mention your load.
> 
> This is not to say that Marathons are great trailer tires, but if you run anything over the redline, you can expect trouble.


Thanks for this explanation. Load is somewhere around 1000-1200 lbs -guessing on this.. I bounced between 65 and 70 mph. Again the only info they give you is 50# Max Cold stamped on the tire..I see now the ST being rated for 65 MPH. Who knew?? Maybe a switch to load range E, and slowing down to 65 will solve my problems? Hard to drive 65 on a Florida speedway..I mean freeway!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Trailer tires use really lousy rubber compounds. Pull a tape and see if axle is square to hitch , i ve had more trouble w/ out of plumb hubs than racked axles. Good luck


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Check n Tighten bearing freeplay to spec, inflate tires to spec pressure, spin balance tires, grease hubs periodically. Inspection of inner seal leaking. Tighten lug bolts to spec....


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Fish the chop said:


> Any advice on this would be appreciated.
> 
> I am currently running GY Marathon ST205-75R14-4 ply load range C tires on a single axle Ramlin trailer. Haven’t been able to make a trip without losing a tire! I don’t usually trailer long distances, but when I do, the results haven’t been good. The rating on the tire is 50# max cold. Started off with 50# cold and blew a tire running approximately 70 MPH in traffic on 95. not good. When I checked the pressure on the other tire it was like 60+#. I understand that pressure increases with heat, but it seems like a fine line here. Before departure today, I checked the tires and set them 4-5 psi below max cold pressure (45#) and at about 68 MPH in 87degree ambient temp, I blew another. This was really not good because it was in heavy traffic around Miami. Definitely a white knuckled experience!
> 
> So my question is, what pressure should I be running these tires at? Cold and hot? Perhaps a heavier load range tire is in order? Do they make a load range E? Should I switch brands? Or is tire failure to be expected on Florida freeways? Could I have possibly run over something sharp on the freeway? Just bad luck? Who knows? Anyone else experiencing this problem? Thanks for the advice.


Gf Goodrich makes tires especially for trailers that have more oil in the sidewalls for trailets that sit alot. Ive used them for years and have never had any problems. Also if your axle is a little off it will ruin a tire in one trip, might not make 200 miles!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And don’t run Marathons... this from a guy who tows a skiff more than 20,000 miles a year.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Mi


lemaymiami said:


> And don’t run Marathons... this from a guy who tows a skiff more than 20,000 miles a year.


Miami, what tires are you running now? Thanks.


----------

